# Any recs on system setup?



## jcpharm (Aug 30, 2010)

Hello all - i am thinking of getting into the saltwater hobby but have no real experience outside of bowl care for a single betta.

i have been reading up though....although it would be nice to get a nice big 55-gallon setup, my place is not big enough to accommodate and i think the largest i can go is a 29G nanocube or possibly a 36G if the footprint isn't too big. my current thinking is to go FOWLR for now, but i don't want to rule out doing a minireef in the future. i am realizing it is gonna cost some money to get into this as well as time (am learning lots from sites like this and others as well as ordered the Paletta book) but i really think i wanna go forward and could really use some sound/wise advice from experienced folks like yourselves.

any recs on setups/systems? are the all-in-one nanos any good (looking at JBJ and Biocubes) or should i just buy everything separately? would appreciate any advice whatsoever (including ones that might say - "whoa, there, you have NO clue what you are getting into, do you, boy?"). just here to learn!!!


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Most people say to start with a fresh water tank first but if salt is what you want and you are really doing your reading I'd say go for it! Fish only is much less tricky so I'd say go with that. I've never done one of those all included nano cubes, was wandering about them myself.


----------



## jcpharm (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks snail - if i don't do a nanocube and get a "regular" setup what all do i need?
let's say i'm starting with a 40-gallon tank. what exactly do i get to start the process? i am thinking:
live rock (is it 1 lb. per gallon of tank?) should i get cured or non-cured?
live sand (No gravel, right?)
hood/compact fluorescent bulbs (is 6500K good? do i need a blue light to combo with it?)
heater/thermometer
powerheads/pumps?
protein skimmer
if i use biological filtering (live rock) do i also need chemical/mechanical filtering as well?

sorry so many questions but i am new to this.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I recommend you start the tank with macro algaes in some kind of refugium. Then do the rest.


----------



## jcpharm (Aug 30, 2010)

beaslbob said:


> I recommend you start the tank with macro algaes in some kind of refugium. Then do the rest.


what is the best way to start a refugium? it's external to the tank itself but connected, right? and are you suggesting to do it in lieu or concurrently with live rock?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

jcpharm said:


> what is the best way to start a refugium? it's external to the tank itself but connected, right? and are you suggesting to do it in lieu or concurrently with live rock?


the best way is whatever way works for you. *old dude

I refugium does not have to be an external tank. It can be internal to the tank.

By definition it is just a protected area where macros and pods are seperated from the fish and cleaner crews that would eat them. So even just an in tank partition is all that is needed.

external if at the same height it would be just a large hob filter with light. If at different heights like in the stand below then you have a sump system. By definition the sump iw the lowest container in the system..

What I am suggesting is to add the macro algaes as part of the initial setup. Then do the rest. Use whatever else you want. live rock, live sand, filters, sumps pumps and so on. Either concurrently of en lieu of. My emphasis is to balance out and stabilize the operation with the macro algaes. As long as they are thriving the tank will be much better regardless of what else is done.


Just my .02


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hey welcome jcpharm.
I'm actually starting my tank the same way. I got a40g breeder tank that I'm gonna set up the same way. I have been going back and forth between doing a sump/refug or just buying this hang on tank refug. Its pretty much plug and play. This is the link for it and you can buy 3 different sizes.

Reef Aquarium Filtration: AquaFuge External Hang-On Refugium


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

I was thinking of using either one of these skimmers since they are both only 3" wide and can also be hung of the back. I wasn't sure if I could keep it on the refug it self though?

The Bak-Pak 2 Protien Skimmer & Bio-Filter

Protein skimmers: Red Sea Prizm Deluxe protein skimmers for saltwater aquariums


----------

